# Nurse affected by retrogression



## luna538 (Jan 13, 2009)

hi, since the retrogression is still in place (and will prolly be for a couple more years), i was thinking of applying to another country (such as australia) while waiting. I graduated last 2007 with bachelors degree in nursing and took all the exams for the US last 2008. If I'll be lucky to get an offer for employment under EB-3 in the US and decide to sign up with a contract and have myself petitioned, will applying in another country affect the process in any way? I was thinking of working in Aus under a working visa (457) for about 2-3 years while my EB-3 visa is being processed. Is it plausible to have that kind of scenario without any glitches? Hope you can share your opinions about the idea. Thanks a lot in advance!!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

[I can't see it will effect your EB3 petition.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Does it really take that long to get in as a nurse? I thought we fast-tracked nurses, since we are chronically short.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

synthia said:


> Does it really take that long to get in as a nurse? I thought we fast-tracked nurses, since we are chronically short.


The special program for nurses seems to kick in and out. Last time I looked it had just expired (though that was some time ago) and wasn't a priority issue for Congress.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

How odd. The nursing shortage never seems to go away.


----------



## valuesourcer (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe you can specialize in geriatrics (did i get it right)? Aging population is getting bigger and more more old people pay heaps of money for nurses to take care of them.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Just curious - do you call a recession a retrogression where you live? I think of retrogression in terms of orbital mechanics.


----------

